# Chevy Volt Beats Out Nissan LEAF in End-of-Year Sales



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

GM sold between 250 and 350 Volts in December, while Nissan sold 10 Leaf cars in the past two weeks.

More...


----------



## Automcdonough (Sep 1, 2010)

so what? 300 cars over the other guy. 

It means nothing, each model has a waiting list a mile long.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

This glacial rollout already reminds me of the EV1 rollout.

There was already a US News Blurb insinuating that there is no demand for electric cars because only 10 leafs have been delivered, they didn't bother mentioning there were thousands of reservations placed.


----------

